# 3 fly set up



## intel775 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm looking for some advice on fishing small reservoirs. What is the best 3 fly set up at this time of year for a small reservoir. Its only full of brown trout and very hard to fish. Any help would be grateful.

<div style="text-align: right;">Dating Sites
Free Online Dating Service


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

You have to give some type of area that you are going to fish. Each section of the country and the time of the year will help with your fly selection. Been fly fishing since I was six. Going to be 64. Brown trout can be very selective feeders if there is no hatch coming off. Then you need to select a searching pattern. Something like a beadhead olive or wooly bugger for y our bottom fly. I dont use droppers anymore. Just tie hook to hook bend. Especially in lakes were you are doing a lot of aeriall casting to get your fly out. How deep is the lake you want to fish. How much shore cover. You may need a different set up to roll cast. Are you using a float tube of yak. Lots of different scenarios. Let me know. Will be glad to give you any info.

RJ


----------

